# Puffy Eyes



## StArCaNdY (May 18, 2008)

Lately my eyes have been really puffy. I use an Aveeno eye cream but I really dont think that helps. I usually have undereye circles and I conceal them but of course the puffiness still shows. Anyone have any recommendations for an eye cream that could treat puffiness and dark circles? Any suggestions would help..


----------



## TDoll (May 18, 2008)

Benefit has a really good one I'm loving called EyeCon.  It's a really rich cream in a jar.  It claims to have "fading action" to get rid of the circles.  It also brightens the under eye area because it has very subtle brighteners that diffuse light.  I love it.  I've used it since it came out and I see myself using it for years to come!


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 18, 2008)

Thanks! That sounds like it might help. I'll have to try that


----------



## Kuuipo (May 18, 2008)

The thing with eye creams and hydrators is that they cause MORE puffiness to the undereye area. Factors such as genetics (I had under eye bags at age 5) and health (kidney and liver problems can cause puffiness around the eye-but these are pathological and not usually found in young girls).
The best products to tighten undereye bags temporarily are constricting agents-cool compressess (thats why ice packs, cucumbers, chunks of an aloe plant chilled and cold tea bags appear to work) and believe it or not anti hemorrhoidal cream. Preparation H gel is the most invisible, and a cream containing phenylphrine or synephrine will temporarily shrink the tissues and calm inflammation. Afterall hemmhoroids are a chronic condition of varicose anal veins in irritated tissuethat can be temporarily shrunk and paled by these vasoconstricting decongestants.
I learned about the Preparation H trick when I was working with a plastic surgeon to reattatch a womans severed fingers.
Also remember, more moisture=increased puffiness.


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 18, 2008)

Thanks, I had no idea eye creams cause more puffiness. That's not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I might try refrigerating my cream and see if that does anything..I'm kinda scared to put Preparation H on my eye area. I read the company issued a statement that they are unaware of the long term effects if used cosmetically on the face.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 19, 2008)

The beauty pageant girls have been using prep H on their eyes for years and I've yet to hear any bad things about it.... a lot of times companies will issues statements like that simply to cover themselves for any future instances that may or may not occur.... Kind of like the plastic bags are not a toy .... and caution hot ... People sue over everything... And big companies are covering themselves in every possible way


----------



## Kuuipo (May 19, 2008)

If it can be used on internal mucus membranes it needs to be safe because its meant to be partially absorbed. I just wouldn't get it too close to the conjunctiva, just like any creme or product. Its certainly safer than lining the inner  rim with kohl/kajal pencils.


----------



## user79 (May 19, 2008)

The best and quickest method to reduce puffiness is by getting one of those cool packs for the eyes, they are filled with that gel stuff and you keep them in your fridge. I think the Body Shop sells them too. Or, you can just try applying a cooling pack, ice cubes in a plastic bag, or ice cold washcloths to the area. That works the fastest for me at least. Oh and splashing ice cold water on your face.


----------



## L'Ida (May 19, 2008)

Don't use an eye cream, use a gel. Clarins Contour Eye Gel is brilliant! I've used it for so long, I don't feel good without putting it on in the morning.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 19, 2008)

I have problems with dark circles which i find are kind of covered by concealer but it doesn't look any good because I have the opposite effect to puffiness, I need to find a cream that would 'puff' up under my eyes do they don't look so depressed.


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 19, 2008)

Since cooling packs and cold things reduce puffiness the best, does it not make sense to use an eye cream or gel that specifies it treats puffiness? My concern is that my bags are hereditary and I don't want it to get worse. Is there anything that will prevent them rather than just treat it short term?


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 19, 2008)

Does this also prevent wrinkles?


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 19, 2008)

You should try a rich moisturizing cream since moisture causes puffiness. See if that does anything.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 19, 2008)

Cold tea bags and frozen spoons work wonders!  Keep 2 spoons in the freezer over night and press them on your eyes in the morning for 10 minutes or so.   Prep H does work fantastically too, as the above posters said.  I Think you'll be okay, I've used Prep H for about 5 years now and no complaints or worries!


----------



## Kuuipo (May 19, 2008)

You can not really prevent the hereditary bags under the eyes. They become more noticeable with age because of the loss of facial fat and elasticity. Some people also have herniated sacs of fat under the eyes.  They can not be prevented.  Also, the thinner a person is, the more noticeable they are in person. Fat people have more facial fat, less noticeable. People with deeper set eyes, more noticeable.
Fluid retention increases the puffiness under eyes. A salty diet, not enough water and you will look puffy. Same with alcohol. 
There is no creme or gel you can rub on to remove the bags permanantly. Botox,GABA,DME, nothing injected or rubbed in can change the look permanently. Creams don't prevent wrinkles, they only increase the skins water content and make it look better. No cream to date has prevented wrinkles except sunblock used per directions .  Surgery is permanent, although some people have sagging after the fat is removed. Like a basset hound!!! Woa!
Just get some good dark sunglasses (that is a form of sunscreen protection that is eye safe and will keep you from getting cataracts).


----------



## Kuuipo (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L'Ida* 

 
_Don't use an eye cream, use a gel. Clarins Contour Eye Gel is brilliant! I've used it for so long, I don't feel good without putting it on in the morning._

 
Preparation H gel is brilliant too. Empty the tube into a little jar, keep it in the fridge and nothing works better or faster.


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 19, 2008)

Very true..I really need to invest in a pair of good sunglasses. As far as the Preparation H gel or cream, would you apply this before cleansing and applying moisturizer and foundation or do u cleanse first and leave it on under foundation?


----------



## Kuuipo (May 19, 2008)

I cleanse first, apply a trace of prep H, foundation, a trace of prep H, powder. Don't moisturize if you are using preparation H under your eyes. Unnecessary, redundant, and moisture just adds to the puffiness. Prep H has enough moisture as it is....
Moisturizer doesn't prevent wrinkles, it just makes the existing ones look softer by the skin's fluid retention. For people who live in cold climates or have very dry skin its a nice barrier for water loss, but it in no way slows aging unless it is full of titanium or zinc.  We are  (scientists,chemists,medical professionals) not even proof positive antioxidants applied topically  prevent wrinkles. Everything is temporary, if you are told otherwise someone is trying to sell you snake oil.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried a gel thing, and my eyes swelled up more! I had to call off work. Just lay with a damp washcloth all day... Boo...

Tried Benefit's depufferizer, but it didn't do a thing... I'm thinkin bout Clinique, the Olay dermapod thingie or Avon Anew next...


----------

